
MeARKET beta - FrancescoRizzi
http://www.mearket.com/
======
FrancescoRizzi
If, perchance, the team behind this happens to read my comment: I wish I
didn't have to give so much permissions to your app on my
[Facebook|LinkedIn|Twitter] account just to request an invite. That being
said.. I'm interested, but would love to see more about your service.

